# VIA PT800 BIOS Update



## xBoom

Anyone know where I can find the BIOS update for this mobo, VIA PT800 with VT8237 Southbridge? It currently has Award Phoenix BIOS. Is it possible to install on top of the old BIOS with a different brand (e.g. AMI, American Megatrends)?


----------



## StrangleHold

Need to know the boards Make and Model, VIA PT800 with VT8237 Southbridge is just the chipset. If you dont know install one of these and see if it tells you.
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264


----------



## xBoom

StrangleHold said:


> Need to know the boards Make and Model, VIA PT800 with VT8237 Southbridge is just the chipset. If you dont know install one of these and see if it tells you.
> http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
> 
> http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/?dir=dload&location=sware_dl_3264



From PC Wizard 2008:



		Code:
	

Mainboard: Unspecified PT800-8237

Information:
 General Information :	 
Manufacturer :	Unspecified 
Product :	PT800-8237 
Version :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Support MP :	Yes, 1 CPU(s) 
Version MPS :	1.4 

 Chassis Information :	 
Manufacturer :	Unspecified 
Type :	Desktop 
Version :	Unspecified 
Serial Number :	Unspecified 
Asset :	Unspecified 

 Sensor Information :	 
Monitoring Chip :	Winbond W83697HF 

 On-Board Device Information :	 
Embedded Controller :	No 

 Slots Information :	 
Slot PCI :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	In Use (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot PCI :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 
Slot AGP :	Available (32-bit) 5.0v 

 External Connectors :	 
Serial 16450 Compatible :	DB-9 male 
Serial 16450 Compatible :	DB-9 male 
Parallel ECP/EPP :	DB25 female 
Keyboard :	PS/2 
Mouse :	PS/2 

 Internal Connectors :	 
PRIMARY IDE :	On Board IDE 
SECONDARY IDE :	On Board IDE 
FDD :	On Board Floppy 
COM1 :	9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
COM2 :	9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut) 
LPT1 :	DB25 female 
Keyboard :	PS/2 
PS/2 Mouse :	PS/2




		Code:
	

Bios: Phoenix Technologies, LTD

Information:
 General Information :	 
Manufacturer :	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
Version :	6.00 PG 
Date :	27 January 2004 
Address :	0xE000 on 256 KB 
Copyright :	Copyright (C) 2004, Phoenix Technologies, LTD 
Motherboard ID :	01/27/2004-PT800-8237-6A6LXJ1AC-00 
OEM Signature :	V.PT800DBP/PT800DBZ A03 01-27-2004 
DMI Version :	2.3 

 Characteristics :	 
Flashable :	Yes 
Socketed :	Yes 

 Functionality :	 
APM :	Yes 
ACPI :	Yes 
ESCD :	No 
PnP :	Yes 
PCI :	Yes 
ISA :	Yes 
AGP :	Yes 
USB :	Yes 
PCMCIA :	No 
Smart Battery :	No 

 Boot Information :	 
Selectable Boot :	Yes 
CD-ROM Boot :	Yes 
PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot :	No 
I20 Boot :	No 
LS-120 Boot :	Yes 
1394 Boot :	No 
ATAPI ZIP Boot :	Yes 
Network Boot :	No


Is that what you want?


----------



## StrangleHold

It just says Unspecified, you might need to pop the side off and see if you can see a Make and Model on the board itself. By chance its not a Dell,HP or something like that, if so whats the Model number


----------

